# Willow's cat-a-sphere



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

When you have a cat called Willow....and she needs a new bed....and you see this...










with this label on it....










what choice do you have?????



















I brought it home about 2 hours ago, it took her about half a minute to get in and she hasn't got out of it yet - I think this one's a winner!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Ohhhh... that's cute... my girls would love it... but it would be a little bit too small... especially if Sundae starts to snuggle with Keiko and Pixelle... :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Excellent buy! I want one!  

The name already on it is so funny!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

aww ... she looks so cute and comfy in there


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Awww Willow looks right at home.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Of course you had to buy that for Willow!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Perfect place for her! 8)


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Aww, what a pretty kitty, and I love her new bed. It kinda reminds me of the one that Tom had in the Tom and Jerry cartoons.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice bed! How funny it was already named for her and everything!


----------

